# Sekret Admirer



## edhead2000 (Feb 26, 2004)

Hmm.......I have a sekret admirer and I don't want to keep being off topic in the other thread so I'll use this one to reply.  I know it's a he......any other clues Mr. Admirer?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 26, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Hmm.......I have a sekret admirer and I don't want to keep being off topic in the other thread so I'll use this one to reply. I know it's a he......any other clues Mr. Admirer?


Erin,

As I just learned to night on the way home from PAUL that I can see who give reputation to me, not everyone can. That priviledge being an admin benefit.

I got home from work and went straight to my Pool league. I got home and replied to your PM. And I have made a few posts, and taken a shower to get the smoke smell off of my hair.

I do wish you luck in finding him. 

:asian: 

I do not remember sending you such a note.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 27, 2004)

Hmmm........but I'm not an admin!!! I can't see   But it has to be an admin or someone with powers because they can send message after message.  I can't do that.  It tells me I need to "spread a little reputation around before giving it to ______ again."  I think I know who it is.  But I'm gonna see if I get any more clues before guessing.  hehe. It's like a scavenger hunt!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 27, 2004)

New clue:  My sekret admirer is a pirate %-} or at least a pirate wannabe.  hehe.  %-} I like that icon.  And he's a moderator or one with powers.  I think he has two names.    Let's see if I'm right.

And someone gave me a negative reputation point on this thread with no comments.  I think comments on negative reputations should be mandatory.  Or maybe this person is just jealous because they don't have a sekret admirer.  Oh well -- people can be a little touchy.  

Waiting for my next clue.........


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 27, 2004)

More clues, Mr. Sekret Admirer!artyon: 

And no more jealous negative points from those who can only get dates with their own two hands (that's a message from my sekret admirer!)!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 27, 2004)

:rofl:

That reminds me of the old "Palm Pilot" jokes.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 27, 2004)

Could that be because it was YOU who said it?


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 27, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> And someone gave me a negative reputation point on this thread with no comments.  I think comments on negative reputations should be mandatory.



   I've wondered about the comment thing too when giving out points!  Is there a way to read the comments that somebody said about you?  

    Robyn  :asian: 

Ps. Erin, I did give you a positive rep. point once (possibly twice) but that was several days ago.   That's rather neat how you've gotten so many so fast all of a sudden.  You must be this websites "popular" girl!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Feb 27, 2004)

The Opal Dragon said:
			
		

> I've wondered about the comment thing too when giving out points! Is there a way to read the comments that somebody said about you?
> 
> Robyn :asian:


Click on *"User CP"* at the top left corner under the main banner. It usually displays all the comments in that section.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 27, 2004)

Ah, I see now!  The reason why I never saw any 'comments' was because nobody submitted any with the positive points that they gave me.

Thanks!
Robyn  :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 27, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Could that be because it was YOU who said it?


 Now, if I were to admit such things publically, itwouldn't be secret hmmm?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 27, 2004)

Oh yeah....No, I don't smoke.  It's gross and nasty and stinks.  I hate it.  yuck!  And it kills you -- which is fine if you want to die, but don't kill me people!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 27, 2004)

Heh..I never thought the rep system would end up used like this.  I figured folks would use it to pint out the PITA folks....not flirt.

Its funny..and cute I think.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 27, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah....No, I don't smoke. It's gross and nasty and stinks. I hate it. yuck! And it kills you -- which is fine if you want to die, but don't kill me people!


I dated a heavy smoker a while back.  Wasn't much fun.  Ya know how if you eat alot of garlic, it comes out in your sweat?

Her smoking was like that.  She litterally sweated and secreted 'wet cigarette smell'.

very "eww". :barf:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 28, 2004)

So what's the latest? Did you figure it out yet? :idunno:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 28, 2004)

Yup, I think I'm 100% certain I know who it is!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 28, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I dated a heavy smoker a while back. Wasn't much fun.
> She litterally sweated and secreted 'wet cigarette smell'.


Ewww.........that is nasty.  Just like licking an ashtray as you  pointed out.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 28, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Yup, I think I'm 100% certain I know who it is!


Who *IT* is?

WOW!

I would have expected a Him


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 28, 2004)

Well, being that I've never met him/it, I can't really say, conclusively.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 28, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Now, if I were to admit such things publically, itwouldn't be secret hmmm?



Oh come on...... your nose is brown!!  Fess up!

 :jedi1:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 28, 2004)

My nose is not brown....
its white and fluffy..but not for long.
The whipped chreme from my desert's being licked off by a cat who'se also got a rought tongue. 

:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 28, 2004)

My secret admirer already has a girl..........


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 28, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Hmm.......I have a sekret admirer and I don't want to keep being off topic in the other thread so I'll use this one to reply.  I know it's a he......any other clues Mr. Admirer?



It should be me. After all, I'm on six different meds at the moment. You, me, and the pharmacutical companies are a triple threat! :uhyeah:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 28, 2004)

Yay! Drugs!!   I like people who pay my salary!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 28, 2004)

Waitta minute.....

drugs.....cheech n chong in my dream....

??

Naw.....


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 28, 2004)

I encourage everybody to take drugs.  Go to your doctor and ask for drugs.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 28, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Waitta minute.....
> 
> drugs.....cheech n chong in my dream....
> 
> ...



I used to do a very good impression of Cheech! artyon:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 28, 2004)

I stick with Ginseng, Ginko and theit like...


though ibuprophen and I are long time buds....we meet for breakfast most mornings, and lunch most afternoons.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 28, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> My secret admirer already has a girl..........


Me personally, I believe in an open configuration...
Me, lots of wide open land, some cats, and a few intellegent gals.
It'd help if the land was beach or river front, with a forest back, and a mile long driveway...with no neighbors for miles.

Oh yeah....and a T1 line to the mansion. 
Gotta have my net connections....hell...if I could, I'd put a cat6 drop in the shower! :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 28, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> I encourage everybody to take drugs.  Go to your doctor and ask for drugs.



Gee, this reminds me of my favorite movie, "They Live." :xtrmshock


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 28, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> though ibuprophen and I are long time buds....we meet for breakfast most mornings, and lunch most afternoons.


Poor Bob's liver and kidneys.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 28, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> Gee, this reminds me of my favorite movie, "They Live." :xtrmshock


 Is it about drugs?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 28, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Poor Bob's liver and kidneys.


 Yeah.... I don't like pain...it hurts me.
A while back I was doing about 2,000 mg Ibu. a day.
I was also drinking about a gallon of tea each day too to stay awake.
(we won't get into my caffine intake.... in college I ate a box of no-doze in 1 sitting....then fell asleep.)

I'm doing much better now, thankfully.  Getting too old to abuse the bod like I used to.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 28, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Is it about drugs?



Might as well be. If you had special sunglasses, you could read the real postings, advertisements made by the aliens who had taken over. Signs like, Sleep, Obey, and the like.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 28, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> in college I ate a box of no-doze in 1 sitting....then fell asleep


 
:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 28, 2004)

Shhhh.....
Thats life here now.....
I often walk around and say to myself...."I see dumb people".

and, I am wearing shades too!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 28, 2004)

At least you're not gay.  Not that that's a bad thing......


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 28, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> At least you're not gay.  Not that that's a bad thing......




President Bush is on MT now? :xtrmshock


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 28, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> At least you're not gay. Not that that's a bad thing......


Who said I wasn't? 

When I went thru my goth phase, my mother insisted I must be.
(Guess it was the eyeliner, lipstick and nail polish.....)

We won't get into the spandex or kilt phases.....

:rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 28, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> President Bush is on MT now? :xtrmshock


He learned to read?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 28, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> We won't get into the spandex or kilt phases.....
> 
> :rofl:


 
Do tell!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 29, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> I used to do a very good impression of Cheech! artyon:





*You mean that's NOT you???!??!?!?!!??!?*

 :uhyeah:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 29, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Hmm.......I have a sekret admirer and I know it's a he......any other clues Mr. Admirer?



Who is it?

 :idunno:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 29, 2004)

If I told, it wouldn't be a secret anymore!!!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 29, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> And no more jealous negative points from those who can only get dates with their own two hands (that's a message from my sekret admirer!)!


Bob said it, not me.........I was just passing it along since you can't see my reputation point comments.......sorry if I offended anyone, but it was just a joke.  Lighten up people.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 29, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> I encourage everybody to take drugs. Go to your doctor and ask for drugs.


Someone doesn't like drugs.......oh well.  Just a joke too.  Please don't take everything I say that seriously -- especially not in the Bar and Grill.  Have some fun, laugh once in a while.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 29, 2004)

Just a note on the rep point thingy....while members cant see who sent them points...we can.
If theres any abuse of the system, we can set you at -10,000 (see, its an 'interesting' number.  )

So, use it, enjoy it, but, please, don't abuse it.

Thanks.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 29, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Just a note on the rep point thingy....while members cant see who sent them points...we can.
> If theres any abuse of the system, we can set you at -10,000 (see, its an 'interesting' number.  )
> 
> So, use it, enjoy it, but, please, don't abuse it.
> ...


Once I found this out, I have been adding in my name in the feedback verbage. This way the person who checks knows what  have to say or thing  :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 29, 2004)

I also increased it so you can see the last 15, not just 5 comments.

Enjoy.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 29, 2004)

To whomever thinks I'm arrogant.  I took a personality test and this is what it said about me, I kid you not.


"Do not expect INTJs to actually care about how you view them. They already know that they are arrogant bastards with a morbid sense of humor. Telling them the obvious accomplishes nothing."

I thought it fit.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 29, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> To whomever thinks I'm arrogant. I took a personality test and this is what it said about me, I kid you not.
> 
> 
> "Do not expect INTJs to actually care about how you view them. They already know that they are arrogant bastards with a morbid sense of humor. Telling them the obvious accomplishes nothing."
> ...


 
Hmmm Very interesting, A female that is a T and not a F and also a J and not a P. Very Interesting. I think the word used to describe the INTJ was Commodant


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 6, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Hmmm Very interesting, A female that is a T and not a F and also a J and not a P. Very Interesting. I think the word used to describe the INTJ was Commodant


 That's me.......the commodant.    I am an interesting one indeed.


----------

